# Bass boat in my near future



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

I am going to be in the market for a bass boat 20-21'needs range and can't decide ranger or Skeeter what are your thoughts? It has to have two consoles and a Yamaha.what about electronics? It hopefully will be between 4-6katy years old so I am going used


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Why Ranger or Skeeter? I have a Champion 210 (20' 10"). I have owned so many boats over the last 30 years (1/2 bass, 1/2 bay) that I have lost count, but this Champ is by far my favorite. In my opinion it is the complete package and has no negatives. Fishability, storage, space, rough water ability, handling, and speed are all A+. This is by no way a put down to the other 2. They are great boats also, but I am just saying why only those 2.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

X2 on Champion


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

That is why I posted here I need opinions on all


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I like my Champion, but I thgink I am going to get a Ranger next time. My first boat was a 1975 Ranger, it was nothing like they are now days. You cant go wrong with a Champion, good luck.


----------



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

Check out Bass Boat Central for all the info on every bass boat made and the ones that arent anymore,,,lol,, I have a Ranger, but am definately thinking bout buying a Champion for the rough water capability alone.


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd like to throw my two cents worth in about Bass Cat. I sold my 21' Kenner CC last fall and bought a new Cougar AE. What an incredible boat!! You should check Bass Cat out before you make your decision.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I love my Basscat Puma Advantage Elite. You will save a few dollars and not sacrifice anything. Give Mike Lott a call at Basscat or William Bowden at Bowdens Marine. He will take you for a ride and make your mind up for you!!!


----------



## lukethadrifter (Mar 20, 2012)

Now you have opened up a can of worms. You can listen all you want but be warned because everyone is gonna prop their own brand. Listen, here are the facts, all of them have advantages over the other. In other words, if you break the qualities down, each will outperform the others in various categories. By qualities, I mean things like top speed, turning speeds, how "dry" is it, how high it sits in the water (profile), ergonomics, storage, deck space, hull strengh, weight, etc (the list goes on and on) No single bass boat manufacturer can win every one of these categories, therefore, you have to prioritize your needs based on how you like to fish. I have an old 99 Triton and its a darned good boat but I aint gonna tell you to go buy a Triton. Fact is, you cannot go wrong with a Ranger, Triton, Skeeter, Bass Cat, Champion, Legend, or Nitro. I may have left off a couple but there is a reason they are all in the $50,000 + price range if you go buy a new 20 footer today. I suggest Bass and Walleye boat magazine if you are interested in comparisons. They have had some good articles over the years detailing the goods and bads of bass boats. Good fishin'!!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyone will be biased... 

I have a skeeter, no complaints but haven't been in many other brands.

I would check them all out, and try to get a test drive in a few in some rough water and see what brand has the best features for YOU


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

now the tricky part.I think I have found a boat but it has no electronics?what do you recomend and why?thank you for all your inputs in advance


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I added 2 HDS units and a structure scan in the past 6 months and love them. I hear alot of great stuff from the Hummingbird users also. There is a lot of great used stuff out there and you can save a bundle.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

MHMRanch said:


> now the tricky part.I think I have found a boat but it has no electronics?what do you recomend and why?thank you for all your inputs in advance


Its all about how much money you want to spend, do you want somthing that is going to take a little longer to learn to use it properly. Or do you want somthing simpler and cost less. There are alot of choices these days, good luck with you decision.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Whatever you buy, just be sure to get exactly what you want in the boat itself. Electronics and add ons can always be changed, but motor and hull need to be solid and well taken care of. And one thing I would be sure of or at least look at is what is the hull warranty and is it transferrable. But all mentioned above are great boats. So good luck in your search.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/a-beginning/daily-post-well-almost-10711/


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Go with the Ranger Intercoastal (no carpet to keep clean)! I have 2004 with Yamaha 150 and it has given me no trouble...except trailer tires.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I like Champion boats as well. My only concern would be that they went out of business and I don't know how hull warranties and whatnot will be handled going forward.

I would strongly encourage you to go out in several different boats if possible. It's interesting how different that each of them handle.


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

found a 2009 skeeter zx250 with a yamaha250 series 2 hdpi picking it up tomorrow


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats!!!!!!!! we need lots of pics!!!!!


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

something tells me the pictures will be the easy part but, will get them posted asap


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I can post some if you like


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

Sure. Please do.tell the boat I will be there asap


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote: "Fact is, you cannot go wrong with a Ranger, Triton, Skeeter, Bass Cat, Champion, Legend, or Nitro. "

I have owned one Ranger, one Bass Cat and two Skeeters. Have been in every brand of bass boat they have made. All have good points and all have not so good points. 

My advice is to try to ride and hopfully drive some different ones.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

MHMRanch said:


> found a 2009 skeeter zx250 with a yamaha250 series 2 hdpi picking it up tomorrow


Woah, what a boat. Nice choice!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Matt's new boat?*

Here are some pictures of the Skeeter Matt is looking at:


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a nice one. Sure won't be dissapointed in that! Time to go make it smell like LMB!!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice boat!!!!!! now go slime it!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a sweet ride!


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

Update: boat is to be delivered sometime this week.my wife and I are planning a Fayetteville lake maiden trip Friday and Saturday weather permitting and god lord willing


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

MHM I was going to throw in my comment back when but didn't. I have owned several bass boat in the past. I found them to be to low profile especially on LL but other lakes also if they get ROUGH. Talked with several people that also didn't like the low profile. That is why I went with a bay boat....I can still get in shallow water at the same time handle rough water.....it was just a comment i should have pass along
but with all that being said....a 2009 skeeter....with 250....hang on were going....zip gone


----------

